# What is the best line of hog dogs?



## hunter777

I am looking to get a new pup and am interested in hunting hogs with it. In your opinion what is the best breed and in that breed, the best bred hog line?
I have plotts which I really like but they bark on track and I wish they would just shut up sometimes!
My buddy runs two pit bulls and I am thinking Catahula Cur for my next dog. Would love to hunt with a dogo but I don't want to get one until my son gets bigger he is 7.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Any breed is good but it all depends on what you like and want... My suggestion buy a finished or started dog, your gonna come out about just as cheep and you can see what your are getting before you buy. Just make sure you get a trial or see it hunt before you buy, they are a bunch of people out there that will talk up there dogs just to sell them


----------



## catch-n-tie

cross up your best plott with a hard bulldog and you will have something.it will take some time to raise the pups but it can be rewarding.


----------



## MULE

I agree with both of above comments. 

There really isn't a best breed out there. I would find someone that hunts similar you or how you want to hunt and get a dog from them. The plott/pit cross like catch-n-tie said is a good cross. The pitt usually quietens them down.


----------



## Melvin4730

I don't hog hunt, but my uncle did it for years. He raised his own line of Kemmers (Mcclains Frosty).

Man they are good dogs. They are really good looking dogs too.


----------



## gin house

Melvin4730 said:


> I don't hog hunt, but my uncle did it for years. He raised his own line of Kemmers (Mcclains Frosty).
> 
> Man they are good dogs. They are really good looking dogs too.



 yep, kemmers.  the versatile breed.  the Mcclains put a hurtin on some hogs and bears with them white kemmers.


----------



## hunter777

I really like the idea of raising up from a pup. I would like to raise one per year and so fatr that is what I have been doing. I get a lot of pride from my young dogs when they start to turn on and I do know what is is like to lose the best dog a man can have and its heartbreaking but when they shine there is nothing like it in the world! I have had to give away two so far because they did not work out for what I wanted. (I have a redtick ready to go to a new home if any one is interested)
If I was to get a year old proven dog how much do you think I will have to spend? How much for a pup out of a good line?
My buddy is buying a 1yrold finished Leopard Cur from Louisiana (after the man sends som video of the dog in action) He wants 500 for his dog. I still want to raise one from a pup though.
We are leaving Wednesday for our last hog hunt of the season in SC and I have time to bring up a pup before we hunt hogs again next winter. (Will be hunting bear starting in April right through until November.)


----------



## hunter777

When my plott Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- comes into heat next I want to breed her to another young plott dog I know that is also turning out to be a great and gritty bear dog.


----------



## hunter777

Mr Melvin,
 Are there any dogs out of your uncles line still around?


----------



## tompkinsgil

there is no 1 year old finished dog a dog dont even mature till it is 2.5 year old so watch what your buying


----------



## Melvin4730

Yes...
My uncle passed a way a few months ago, but his nephew Kenney McClain has all his dogs. Actually, they owned the dogs together. I'm not blowing smoke about their dogs. They are great hog and bear dogs. They are well known throughout the hunting world and they are some of the best looking dogs you will ever lay your eyes on.

People that have hunted with my uncle "Big Mac" or have hunted with his dogs will tell you the same.

I don't have Kenney's number on me, but I can get it for you, if you are interested. 

Let me know,
Mack McClain


----------



## HOGDOG76

tompkinsgil said:


> there is no 1 year old finished dog a dog dont even mature till it is 2.5 year old so watch what your buying


THIS MAN IS GIVING SOME GOOD ADVICE


----------



## kornbread

HOGDOG76 said:


> THIS MAN IS GIVING SOME GOOD ADVICE


x3 bud


----------



## luludavis

Screw everthing else the best and always be the best is the Wetherby Ben BLACKMOUTH CURS


----------



## gin house

tompkinsgil said:


> there is no 1 year old finished dog a dog dont even mature till it is 2.5 year old so watch what your buying



x2, a good dog to me is just gettin started up good around three, some take longer than others but 1?  hed stay where hes at, be careful.


----------



## pitbull

4x BUD

Get you a bird or bird dog cross. Theyll shut up.


----------



## gin house

luludavis said:


> Screw everthing else the best and always be the best is the Wetherby Ben BLACKMOUTH CURS



lulu, hey if youre gonna hop on the blackmouth train you might want to check on the bloodlines, im not a blackmouth guy but ive never heard of wetherby, ive heard of weatherford ben, i may be wrong but land aint too flat here, cant use them texas bred dogs, i like them mountain curs. na, just messin with ya, aint nothin wrong with blackmouths....................................... i aint sayin theres nothin right either


----------



## hunter777

Melvin4730 said:


> Yes...
> My uncle passed a way a few months ago, but his nephew Kenney McClain has all his dogs. Actually, they owned the dogs together. I'm not blowing smoke about their dogs. They are great hog and bear dogs. They are well known throughout the hunting world and they are some of the best looking dogs you will ever lay your eyes on.
> 
> People that have hunted with my uncle "Big Mac" or have hunted with his dogs will tell you the same.
> 
> I don't have Kenney's number on me, but I can get it for you, if you are interested.
> 
> Let me know,
> Mack McClain




yes sir, i would be interested in finding out if there is and available pup from your uncles line of dogs. Thank You


----------



## Jester896

luludavis said:


> Screw everthing else the best and always be the best is the Wetherby Ben BLACKMOUTH CURS



If you are referring to the Weatherford Ben BMC, they are good.  A guy I hunt with has three of those.


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> lulu, hey if youre gonna hop on the blackmouth train you might want to check on the bloodlines, im not a blackmouth guy but ive never heard of wetherby, ive heard of weatherford ben, i may be wrong but land aint too flat here, cant use them texas bred dogs, i like them mountain curs. na, just messin with ya, aint nothin wrong with blackmouths....................................... i aint sayin theres nothin right either



Rose got her first 4 hog bay on Saturday...weren't mountains...but close...foot hills..them 4 never seen a dog before like the ones here in the flats.


----------



## big country rnr

Jester896 said:


> If you are referring to the Weatherford Ben BMC, they are good.  A guy I hunt with has three of those.



Never heard of him??? He must have a loud bark and knock down power!!! OOOH you mean weatherfords ben  They good dogs but not the best! there is no best breed!  Whats bens muzzle velocity???


----------



## Scott Cain

I  strongly disagree i have finished several dogs out before the age of 2.5  it depends on the dog the trainer and the amount the dog is hunted! Although i would watch out for any body wanting to sell a finished dog for 500.00  that is the best deal in the world ,or a scam.  what are the odds of the first? Scott.


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> Rose got her first 4 hog bay on Saturday...weren't mountains...but close...foot hills..them 4 never seen a dog before like the ones here in the flats.



  i dont know if i really understand what youre saying....where?  clear it up for me if you will.


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> If you are referring to the Weatherford Ben BMC, they are good.  A guy I hunt with has three of those.



  some probably are, i have two friends that had one apeice, not at the same time, one kept his for a couple years it was probably three,  i wouldnt have shot it, 44 shells are too expensive for that dog, he was weatherfords, the other had his about a year and a half, then it was gone, never seen anything good out of either, not knockin the breed but EVERY DOG IS AN INDIVIDUAL, breed really doesnt matter, not every dog is gonna meet the standard, if a breeder says different he has either concocted a super potion or is a liar.  "they" is a big word when refering to a breed.


----------



## gin house

as far as finished dog to me,  to me i dont think a dog is finished before about four years old,  i think they have to advance mentally as well.  i strongly belive that its nearly impossible to buy a Good finished dog, if a man hunts hes gonna keep it, they dont come cheap if they are sold, i think theres a lot of decent dogs sold as finished,  but true finished good dogs are like gold, to me a finished dog is a dog that i can count on to show me a hog by itself, have to find one, theres not that many finished dogs out there, well, around here, i dont know about down south but up here theyre hard to find sometimes.


----------



## tompkinsgil

you can finish them out before 2.5 years i hunt just as much or more than most but most dogs dont become finish or what i cansider finished till aroun 2.5 im talkin hunt on the ground ,wind from a vehicle ,trash broke ,catch a hog and relay on to the next listen when you tell them something ride with hogs rite next to them alive just where you can trust them to do there job alone all my finished dogs you can take alone do what they have to do im just sayin unless its an exception most 1 year old dogs aint gonna be finished atleast not what i call finished  .


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

fellas im goin' to settle this once and for all .get you one of these and you can't go wrong.......


----------



## hunter777

I didn't think you could bait them on WMA lands.


----------



## hunter777

I spoke with Kenny. Thank you for the contact info. He told me he was planning on keeping those pups and took my phone number and would let me know in the future if he will have one to sell.


----------



## gin house

tompkinsgil said:


> you can finish them out before 2.5 years i hunt just as much or more than most but most dogs dont become finish or what i cansider finished till aroun 2.5 im talkin hunt on the ground ,wind from a vehicle ,trash broke ,catch a hog and relay on to the next listen when you tell them something ride with hogs rite next to them alive just where you can trust them to do there job alone all my finished dogs you can take alone do what they have to do im just sayin unless its an exception most 1 year old dogs aint gonna be finished atleast not what i call finished  .



  probably so, theres a big difference in south florida and up here in the mountains, you probably have in five square miles what we have in 50 square miles or probably more.  i can see 2.5 years for the right dog, hunted muliple times a week and down south.  up here there aint many people that hunt all week and theres not that many hogs here,  its hard to put dogs up here on enough hogs in a couple years , they just arent here.


----------



## hunter777

I spoke with my friend again about the dog that was offered. He is not selling it as a finished dog. It was refered to as a started dog that will turn out to be good. John is having reservations about getting the dog now. He wants to see it in person before he buys. I told him you guys warnings and he is going to take them to heart and look for a dog closer to home.


----------



## hunter777

Guys.....thanks for all the input!


----------



## gin house

hogdogtw008 said:


> fellas im goin' to settle this once and for all .get you one of these and you can't go wrong.......



  she looks mean, watch out pigs


----------



## Melvin4730

hunter777 said:


> I spoke with Kenny. Thank you for the contact info. He told me he was planning on keeping those pups and took my phone number and would let me know in the future if he will have one to sell.





I'm glad you got in touch with him. I would definitely keep in touch with Kenny, if you are interested in a good hog/bear dog.

Like stated in some of the other post, there are good dogs in every line of dog. A lot of dogs don't turn out, but there are some lines out there that have a very high percentage of good dogs. Thats what you want to put your money on. I know three or four of my uncles dogs are in the Kemmer Hall of Fame. They are 100 percent kemmer. They are not out crossed on other stuff (kemmer stock).

Again, I'm not blowing smoke about this line of dog. I know my last name is McClain too, but I don't hog or bear hunt and I woudn't make a dime, if you ever bought a dog from the "McClains".

They don't breed their dogs to sell. They breed them to hunt. If you can catch them at the right time, they may sell a pup or two out of a litter.

Anyway, good luck in finding what you're looking for.


Later,
Mack McClain


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> i dont know if i really understand what youre saying....where?  clear it up for me if you will.



LOL..I can't either reading that now

See what trying to work, type between phone calls, and other things going will get you.  You leave out entire words like Foundation and Line or leave the s's off of words.  A friend that I hunt with has 3 BMCs. Okefenokee Cowboy, a gyp he threw a couple of years ago, Rose, and his new addition, Tanner a pup, also of Cowboy’s descent.  They are good for the type of hunting he/we do.  Rose had what I think was her first multiple bay on Saturday, four pigs ranging in size from about 175-60#,  The RCDs were not far behind her. We went a ways north of Preston into the GA foothills which was alot different than the flats around here and got a total of 5 for the morning  hope that is better.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

gin house said:


> she looks mean, watch out pigs


sucks for yall she has been fixed.i'll catch all of the bacon there want be anything for yall


----------



## hoghunter08

never seen one in person but have always heard good things about the mcclains dogs.


----------



## gin house

Melvin4730 said:


> I'm glad you got in touch with him. I would definitely keep in touch with Kenny, if you are interested in a good hog/bear dog.
> 
> Like stated in some of the other post, there are good dogs in every line of dog. A lot of dogs don't turn out, but there are some lines out there that have a very high percentage of good dogs. Thats what you want to put your money on. I know three or four of my uncles dogs are in the Kemmer Hall of Fame. They are 100 percent kemmer. They are not out crossed on other stuff (kemmer stock).
> 
> Again, I'm not blowing smoke about this line of dog. I know my last name is McClain too, but I don't hog or bear hunt and I woudn't make a dime, if you ever bought a dog from the "McClains".
> 
> They don't breed their dogs to sell. They breed them to hunt. If you can catch them at the right time, they may sell a pup or two out of a litter.
> 
> Anyway, good luck in finding what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> Later,
> Mack McClain



 the mcclains do have good dogs,  this is neither here nor there but it is something i dont think you'll see from most breeders.   a guy i know had been on Mac mcclain about a pup for a while, Mac remembered him and quoted him a price on him but told him to take the pup and raise it and if it didnt make the cut dont worry about the money, thats somebody who truly enjoys what he does, not out to make money.  ive talked to kenny a few times but hes friends with my huntin partner, theyre good people and good dogs.


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> Rose got her first 4 hog bay on Saturday...weren't mountains...but close...foot hills..them 4 never seen a dog before like the ones here in the flats.



   thats impressive, how big was the pen?  them four aint seen none like them flat dogs?  i guess they were raised in the pen. lol lol


----------



## Melvin4730

*Picture of a dog out of McClains Frosty Spoon*

Heres a picture of a young dog out of McClain's Frosty Spoon. Gypsy is out of McClain's Frosty Spoon and a daughter of McClains Spoon. The dog was never owned by the McClains.

Mac and Kenny's dogs are hunted and are muscled up like body builders, but you can get an idea of the dogs conformation and color from the picture of this young female.


----------



## gin house

put it away, thats hurtin my eyes. lol.   this looks like a yard dog setup, tell me im wrong...   thats a perty dog,  mcclains dogs from what ive seen look about just like that and all the same.  nice.


----------



## Melvin4730

TazD said:


> Mack,
> I'm sorry to hear about your uncle, Big Mack. I'm glad you like the picture of My Dog Gypsy. You don't have pics of the McClain's dogs from your relatives??That pic was taken when she was about 8 months old and already had a few hogs under her belt at that time. Here is a pic when she was older. I hunt my dogs too Mack, and catch my share of hogs. Gypsy was hunted as well. I was on the List to get a dog from Mack and Kenny, but after 2.5yrs I went else where. The Frosty dog and, Frosty Spoon were very good hunting and compitition dogs , so was Elvira and some of the other ones they had. Now the ones I had didn't make the cut, good dogs, but not what I was looking for. There is good and bad in every line of dogs.
> 
> Ginhouse,
> What makes you think the pic of Gypsy is of a yard dog and set up?? Is it because she is clean and not chained up to a double wide in the woods?? My dogs aren't just tools to be thrown in the back yard and just fed and hunted. I treat them like part of my family. They are clean, fed the best food, and have a very nice kennel and house they live in. For a dog to live at the TazD Hunting Resort, LOL, they have to be very good hunters, house dogs, and companions. Their reward is a life better then most dogs.
> Hunter7,
> Look for hunters in your area. Then ask to go hunting with them to see their dogs work. When you see some you like get a pup from them and raise and train it yourself. The dog is only as good as the trainer is, remember that, and good luck.





Nope...I've never taken a picture of them and now I live about 2 hours away from them. I saw that you had posted a picture of your dog that is from the McClain Frosty line, so I posted a picture of her to show what they look like. 

I didn't mean any disrespect to you. I think the reason that Gin House thought is was a yard dog is because she is not muscled up like a dog that is hunted hard, but obviously she is a good looking dog. My uncles dogs are a lot bigger, muscled up, but your female shows the color and general shape of my uncles dogs. 

Yep, not all dogs out of a line make it. Not all the dogs out of a line will suite a particular hunter. Thats the way it goes. Not all the dogs that my uncle kept out of a litter ended up suiting him either, but they do have a very high percentage of making good bear/hog dogs.

Im sorry you were never able to get a dog from my uncle. Like I said, he didn't raise pups to sell. He only raised pups to hunt. So, that made it difficult to get a pup from him. He would only have a litter once every couple of years.



Mack


----------



## Melvin4730

Yep...I would say it takes a different dog to hunt in the mountains of Georgia and North Carolina.


----------



## Melvin4730

Yep...a bay dog. Thats what you need in the mountains. Its real easy for a dog to get penned by a hog in the steep cliffs of the mountains, cause thats where most of the hogs are in the mountain...steeps rock cliffs. You need a dog that will bay. A dog can get in trouble real easy in any terrain trying to catch a hog, but especially in the mountains.

No doubt, a hog dog is a hog dog...no matter where you are hunting, but certain hunting styles fit different terrains better. Some people use catch dogs and some don't. Different strokes for different folks. 

I will have to get my Dad to go by and take a few pictures of my uncles dogs, to show the difference in their appearance.

Good Luck,

Mack


----------



## REDMOND1858

hunter777 said:


> I am looking to get a new pup and am interested in hunting hogs with it. In your opinion what is the best breed and in that breed, the best bred hog line?
> I have plotts which I really like but they bark on track and I wish they would just shut up sometimes!
> My buddy runs two pit bulls and I am thinking Catahula Cur for my next dog. Would love to hunt with a dogo but I don't want to get one until my son gets bigger he is 7.



Where do you plan on hunting the dog?? And what are you looking for?? Are you looking for somethin that will track one down and bay it or somethin that will track it down and catch it? I have never had any luck with blackmouths,though iv seen a couple decent ones, kinda gotta cross your fingers and hope ya get a good one. I have seen a few catahoulas that were pretty good. My buddy as 2 that are 3/4 catahoula and 1/4 pit that are jam up. All depends on what you are looking for and where you plan on hunting at.


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> thats impressive, how big was the pen?  them four aint seen none like them flat dogs?  i guess they were raised in the pen. lol lol



maybe if i keep trying I will get it...there was no pen with the exception of the fallen pine top they were butted up against.  I am not sure those hogs have ever seen a dog...unlike the ones here in the flat farmland.


----------



## Silent_Assassin

It’s all about how you hunt? I like a very versatile dog that I can cut straight out of my truck night vision hunting, or one that I can take walk hunting that will check in every 20-30 mins. I don’t like to chase hogs so they got to able to put the breaks on them when they get there. They got to have the drive bc im not going to walk in to a thick it to find a hog for the dog, if that’s the case I would just take my bow lol


----------



## gin house

TazD said:


> I think a hog dog is a hog dog. I can hunt my dogs anywhere there are hogs and produce game. Swamp, dry land, mtn's, etc. Kemmers came from squirrel and coon dogs that Robert trained to be hog dogs for the hunting lodge he worked at. More of a bay dog, and I needed a rougher dog that would catch hogs under 200lbs and bay the real rank ones till another dog shows and then catch. The Kemmers didn't have that type of grit. Florida Curs came from cattle dogs that were used handling rough cattle. They have that grit and  can handle the roughest game.



  Taz, the pic that was posted i didnt know was yours, i thought it was a housedog setup because its nice, clean, and totally oposite from my yard. lol  that is a nice dog and super yard, no disrespect intended.  Im not trying to change your opinion but the kemmers have been bred for hogs for a while, as far as not having enough grit, when you talk about yellow jack,  that blood is as gritty as any cur.  Mcclains dogs are heavy in yellow jack and are as gritty as any dogs,  ive got a male whose sire is yellow jack 3, to yellow jack 2, to yellow jack, to dozer.  he has a bite like a bulldog, you can swing a hog in a circle and he wont let go, i guarantee it, ive done it.  i really dont think most if any currs have the nose that mountain currs have, no disrespect just difference of opinion.  as far as grit, mcclains has it, rob day from what ive heard has some good dogs, i believe are target bred(most mine are also) they are bred for nose not grit.  thats the way i like em.  youre gonna have to teach me how to get my yard in that kind of shape, it is nice, i live in the woods on a mud hill, i guess im out of luck. lol.


----------



## hogrunner

Jester I have been trying to load the pics of the four hogs we caught at once, but my camera cable is not working.  Gin house the spot we ran close to Richland, GA had never been run with dogs so the hogs didn't run like they do down south where we usually hunt.  My old BMC Okefeenokee Cowboy and his grandaughter Rose which is now faster than him cause he is almost 10 started baying and when we got there the runnin catch dogs had four caught!  We was lucky.  I then turned old Cowboy loose and he run a little one about a mile and we got him too!  Land owner was very happy!!!  I will try to get pics up later.


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> maybe if i keep trying I will get it...there was no pen with the exception of the fallen pine top they were butted up against.  I am not sure those hogs have ever seen a dog...unlike the ones here in the flat farmland.



  Man i was just messin with you about the blackmouth thing, just jerkin your chain, thats good,  theres probably a few hogs up north that havent seen dogs before, theres tons of land and very few hogs, when youre in em youre in em, when you aint its hard to get anything going with all the terrain.  keepin you on your toes and your bloodpressure up. lol lol


----------



## gin house

hogrunner said:


> Jester I have been trying to load the pics of the four hogs we caught at once, but my camera cable is not working.  Gin house the spot we ran close to Richland, GA had never been run with dogs so the hogs didn't run like they do down south where we usually hunt.  My old BMC Okefeenokee Cowboy and his grandaughter Rose which is now faster than him cause he is almost 10 started baying and when we got there the runnin catch dogs had four caught!  We was lucky.  I then turned old Cowboy loose and he run a little one about a mile and we got him too!  Land owner was very happy!!!  I will try to get pics up later.



hr, i was messin with jester. lol  i dont know where richland is, is it north west gergia?  sounds good, sounds like some good dogs.  it is kind of messed up how jester offered to let me go hunting down there and came closer to me and didnt even call, thats messed up. lol lol.   how do you deal with him???? lol


----------



## hogrunner

Why do you think they call him Jester, nuff said!!!


----------



## hunter777

To answer a couple of questions that I remember from reading everything. I live and hunt mostly in and around Pennsylvania. I can run bear in NY in the summer and in the fall hunt bear in several states. The only hog hunting that I do is either in a preserve in Pa or I travel south. That makes it so that I/we (I always run with the same guy) only travel south a few times a winter. I am new to hog hunting only been at it for 5 or 6 years now. That gives you an idea of haw much the dog will get to hunt.  It will be involved  in bear races if it can/will keep up with the pack if not, thats OK because we have enough bear dogs already but the pup will get the chance to see some bear hunting.
The kind of dog I have in mind should be quiet most of the time if its not looking at game and be able to work with the bulldogs at close range but I don't have a lot of experiance to tell you what is really going to make me happy until I see it. Maybe I'll end up with a dog that takes the track with my plotts and I could end up liking that dog too. I just know that whatever dog I get should come from good hunting parents and hopefully a proven breeding. I am willing to pay more than the $50 that I see these hog dogs advertised for. If someone has good proven dogs I think the extra money on a pup is worth the up front cost/gamble especialy since it is so hard for me to make the choice to finally give up on a dog and get rid of it.


----------



## hunter777

Oh and to answer another post........There are no other hog hunters within 500 miles from my home that I know so it is not possible for me to find a breeder nearby and hunt with his dogs before buying one.


----------



## hunter777

Leaving tomorrow for SC!!!


----------



## gin house

hunter777 said:


> Leaving tomorrow for SC!!!



  where you hunting in south carolina?


----------



## hunter777

Near Georgetown


----------



## luludavis

thanks for the spellin error gin house u got what i was sayin and bet u dont got a dog that can touch mine LOL


----------



## gin house

luludavis said:


> thanks for the spellin error gin house u got what i was sayin and bet u dont got a dog that can touch mine LOL



 depends on what you condider mine, the dog i depend on in the woods isnt mine but i hunt with him about as much as his owner, id advise you to not bet, i wouldnt want to take your money. lol.   if you got a better dog than this i DONT want it.....i guarantee to please you. lol


----------



## luludavis

can u beat 66 caught in one season all bayed with Black mouth curs


----------



## koyote76

luludavis said:


> can u beat 66 caught in one season all bayed with Black mouth curs



hahhahahahha


----------



## luludavis

dont belive me most people dont but its true


----------



## koyote76

oh i believe you. i believe you 100%


----------



## MULE




----------



## gin house

luludavis said:


> can u beat 66 caught in one season all bayed with Black mouth curs



 if youre in north georgia and hunt in north georgia i wonder if you can beat 66?   we have a job and hunt mostly only weekends, no nowhere near that, i will tell the truth. lol.   i will tell you this, if youd like, you pick the place and turn out and if theres been hogs in there that night when your blackmouths come back to the truck empty we'll take your footsteps and show you what you missed......can u beat that? p.s. we hunt with currs


----------



## big country rnr

gin house said:


> if youre in north georgia and hunt in north georgia i wonder if you can beat 66?   we have a job and hunt mostly only weekends, no nowhere near that, i will tell the truth. lol.   i will tell you this, if youd like, you pick the place and turn out and if theres been hogs in there that night when your blackmouths come back to the truck empty we'll take your footsteps and show you what you missed......can u beat that? p.s. we hunt with currs


HMMMMM  them boys must got some nose! I do that alot with the boys in the club and they get hot! But i run them ole hound dogs!  After most ppl give up and go home we still catchin + size hogs! Because we put on + size tracks! But some ppl like catching them 30 lbers 
How many hour nose they got GIN?


----------



## Jester896

luludavis said:


> can u beat 66 caught in one season all bayed with Black mouth curs



I am not sure that would be real hard for us.  I would say half of our 40+ since Jan 15th have been caught with BMCs, we are already 1/3 there



gin house said:


> hr, i was messin with jester. lol  i dont know where richland is, is it north west gergia?  sounds good, sounds like some good dogs.  it is kind of messed up how jester offered to let me go hunting down there and came closer to me and didnt even call, thats messed up. lol lol.   how do you deal with him???? lol



you are more than welcome to come and hunt with us any time you want...don't blame me if you don't like it...



hogrunner said:


> Jester I have been trying to load the pics of the four hogs we caught at once, but my camera cable is not working.  Gin house the spot we ran close to Richland, GA had never been run with dogs so the hogs didn't run like they do down south where we usually hunt.  My old BMC Okefeenokee Cowboy and his grandaughter Rose which is now faster than him cause he is almost 10 started baying and when we got there the runnin catch dogs had four caught!  We was lucky.  I then turned old Cowboy loose and he run a little one about a mile and we got him too!  Land owner was very happy!!!  I will try to get pics up later.



careful ... i will tell the truth on this too



gin house said:


> if youre in north georgia and hunt in north georgia i wonder if you can beat 66?   we have a job and hunt mostly only weekends, no nowhere near that, i will tell the truth. lol.   i will tell you this, if youd like, you pick the place and turn out and if theres been hogs in there that night when your blackmouths come back to the truck empty we'll take your footsteps and show you what you missed......can u beat that? p.s. we hunt with currs



hogrunner and I both own small businesses and we only hunt weekends...that was just straight nasty there


----------



## Jester896

TazD said:


> Gin plant some grass on that muddy hill and now you have a nice yard...  Maybe the next time I have a litter I'll get you a pup and you can give it a try.



yo Gin this kinda nasty too  is that grass for his yard dogs

TazD ...if it looks like the other one I saw... drop it off here and when/if I get a chance I will take it the rest of the way to SC


 I'm with Mule


----------



## alpha1

*hog dogs*

sean kelley has some of the best florida curs I've ever tried.  I just picked up two pups out of a cross he made of a sister to my male and a real good treeing walker.  I know they'll be hard hog dogs but I just hope they're silent  or pretty close to it.  He still has a few of this cross left and has one male left out of his pure florida cur line.  He can be reached at 3522589040


----------



## tompkinsgil

crossed up with everything he has a dog farm over there and sells dogs for way to much  here we go again !!!


----------



## hoghunter102

I hunt either kemmers or my friends have some florida curs or any thing that has some bull dog in it you will be just fine what ever you end up getting make sure you get one with some gritt you cant be in this sport with out gritt .To be honest with you i cant have to much gritt in my dogs.!!!!!


----------



## koyote76

i dont want to intrude or cause some drama......but didnt everyone say that alpha1 = sean kelley aka ninja.

if not and i am wrong. dont make a big deal about. i didnt mean any harm


jester your right and so is mule......


----------



## hoghunter102

If you get a kemmer get either heavy bred bj buck, or yellow jack, or the maclains dogs dont get any of that targert stuff or sport its junk when your on big game animals.


----------



## koyote76

well than im sorry i mistaken alpha1 for sean. alpha1 dont get all mad at me for thinking that.


----------



## MULE

alpha1 said:


> sean kelley has some of the best florida curs I've ever tried.  I just picked up two pups out of a cross he made of a sister to my male and a real good treeing walker.  I know they'll be hard hog dogs but I just hope they're silent  or pretty close to it.  He still has a few of this cross left and has one male left out of his pure florida cur line.  He can be reached at 3522589040


ummm, they WON'T be silent or close to it, just a little heads up on that one.


----------



## alpha1

*hog dogs*

I'm randy taylor from georgia.  I'm not shawn.  I just happen to have a dog from him that is very good.  I just picked up two pups out of his cross of walker/fl cur.  I happen to like these types of crosses.  Don't believe ignorant comments, these dogs are good.  I'll put this male against any dog on here.


----------



## hoghunter81

alpha1 said:


> I'm randy taylor from georgia.  I'm not shawn.  I just happen to have a dog from him that is very good.  I just picked up two pups out of his cross of walker/fl cur.  I happen to like these types of crosses.  Don't believe ignorant comments, these dogs are good.  I'll put this male against any dog on here.



Well Randy Taylor I live 20 mins. for augusta I'd like to see just how good this male is we can put your male and I'll put my bird dog on the ground, he is slow and old 9 years do be exact but I'll take that challenge anytime that you would like we can hunt your spot or mine. Then we can determine if you are Randy Taylor or Sean. 706-840-4166 i can be reached most anytime.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Looks like we got us a showdown


----------



## tompkinsgil

if your not sean kelley you must idolize him


----------



## Jester896

Florida Curdog said:


> Looks like we got us a showdown



 still hangin with Mule


----------



## koyote76

i just got me another bag


----------



## alpha1

*great book great dogs*

I just said the book is great, the dogs are great don't blow things out of proportion.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Hoghunter81 wants you to call him.


----------



## koyote76

where do you hunt around augusta alpha1. i do some hunting in the area.


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> I am not sure that would be real hard for us.  I would say half of our 40+ since Jan 15th have been caught with BMCs, we are already 1/3 there
> 
> 
> 
> you are more than welcome to come and hunt with us any time you want...don't blame me if you don't like it...
> 
> 
> 
> careful ... i will tell the truth on this too
> 
> 
> 
> hogrunner and I both own small businesses and we only hunt weekends...that was just straight nasty there



jester, when i said that about the i have a job deal and only hunt weekend, i was talking to lulu because hes in north georgia from what i can tell,  theres not that kind of numbers around here to catch that many if there was you would have to do it all week and not have a job. lol   what did that statement above to me mean? i didnt get it.  oh, you said somethin about me huntin with you, when and where?? dont blow smoke...


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> I am not sure that would be real hard for us.  I would say half of our 40+ since Jan 15th have been caught with BMCs, we are already 1/3 there
> 
> 
> 
> you are more than welcome to come and hunt with us any time you want...don't blame me if you don't like it...
> 
> 
> 
> careful ... i will tell the truth on this too
> 
> 
> 
> hogrunner and I both own small businesses and we only hunt weekends...that was just straight nasty there





big country rnr said:


> HMMMMM  them boys must got some nose! I do that alot with the boys in the club and they get hot! But i run them ole hound dogs!  After most ppl give up and go home we still catchin + size hogs! Because we put on + size tracks! But some ppl like catching them 30 lbers
> How many hour nose they got GIN?



its not really a they, it a one dog show.  hes a kemmer with a nose as good as a hound, dont know how but he does.   ive seen where we turned and dogs went down the road and back on some tracks, we saw the tracks and came back, we went walk hunting for three hours came back and let him go down the road to the track and about twenty minutes later it was bacon.  hes a once in a lifetime dog, the other dogs are good but nowhere near his caliber. as far as how many hour nose......man, to tell you the truth i dont know and really dont know how anybody can accurately tell you how many hour nose a dog has.... maybe theres a way, i dont know how but hes a bad dog, funny thing hes also a yard dog that runs loose but when he hunts he will go the distance.   hes bad big country, theres a few guys one here that know him or know of him, i think wildlife cory knows of him, i think. hes bad.


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> jester, when i said that about the i have a job deal and only hunt weekend, i was talking to lulu because hes in north georgia from what i can tell,  theres not that kind of numbers around here to catch that many if there was you would have to do it all week and not have a job. lol   what did that statement above to me mean? i didnt get it.  oh, you said somethin about me huntin with you, when and where?? dont blow smoke...



yea some of y'alls nasty rubbed of on me had to do the whole we going to get more than 66 thing with hogrunners BMCs thing..sry LuLu they made me do it


careful ... i will tell the truth on this too

that one?  that was for hogrunner

we hunt just about every Saturday and Sunday that comes around...if you want to go with hogrunner too.. you need to come on Saturday...stay til Sunday and get the rest of the crew too...no smoke...just bring ur best knife they are all DRT and a cooler


----------



## gin house

hoghunter102 said:


> If you get a kemmer get either heavy bred bj buck, or yellow jack, or the maclains dogs dont get any of that targert stuff or sport its junk when your on big game animals.



 if you like rough dogs with a weaker nose than target bred dogs then then the above dogs are what youre looking for, i prefer dogs with noses and baydogs, they are good at that,   hoghunter102,  dont know where you came up with that?   before you go any farther remember that out KEMMERS are our strike dogs and bay dogs, remember that.


----------



## Fifty

haha sean kelley, man thats good stuff. Kelley=dog peddler.


----------



## luludavis

BLACK MOUTH CURS 66 was last year but we got 33 since september didnt go much in deer season still pretty good and gin house ill turn my dogs loose but if they dont find one and come back to the truck they anit no hogs there but if the hogs there we will catch them lol


----------



## MULE

Can someone pass the  I'm out


----------



## koyote76

sorry im out too all i got is

will that work


----------



## MULE

koyote76 said:


> sorry im out too all i got is will that work


Yea, it goes well with the Clint Eastwood music that keeps playing in my head, cause I think 





Florida Curdog said:


> Looks like we got us a showdown


 is right.


----------



## koyote76

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hYV-JSjpyU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hYV-JSjpyU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jester896




----------



## koyote76

hunter777 im sorry your thread got derailed. and i dont think you got your answer you were origanlly looking for. but if your looking for the best breed of hog dogs....they dont exist...atleast not on here. ahhah...they best breed is the one that finds YOU hogs and the ones you feed in your yard.

good luck to your search.......since you like plotts and already have some i would get a nice cur gyp and breed your plott to her. bmc/plott cross seems to have some success. i would ask johnf about that. i know alot of ppl in texas like that cross. might end up being silent or not. but plotts seem to cross better than other hound types becasue i plott isnt really a hound, just a cur itself. but to each his own.

what bloodline are your plotts?



now since your thread got derailed im sorry, but could i offer you some


----------



## alpha1

*shawn kelly*

Don't blow this out of proportion.  All I said was I like the book and the dog that I got from him.  How many of you have ever hunted with shawn, seen his dogs hunt, or bought a dog from him?  I know taz d's story which seemed a little bit queer to me but what about florida cur dog, gil, the rest of the pack  Lets hear it.   shawn must have really screwed yall over to be saying what your saying


----------



## koyote76

alpha1 i dont think anyones gettin blown up about you promoting sean. i think it was that you said you would put your male dog against any other dog on here...and hoghunter81 who of which isnt far from you accepted your offer. and i think everyones just waiting for the acceptance of this offer.

and i dont know sean from adam, but i havent heard one good thing about him from any hog doggin forum except from you. with that said i still dont know sean from adam, but you have to admit the ppl bashing him arent ppl who just bash someone to do it or bash them over jealousy.  

i think cajunl signature says it best: A man's Ego is an awful burden for any Dog to have to Carry!


----------



## alpha1

*shawn kelly*

coyote76, as you just said you don't know him, havent read the book, havent bought a dog from him and havent hunted with him.  At least your man enough to say the truth.  It seems like everybody else is afraid to say the truth and instead just do what their buddies tell em to do.  I don't know how cajun or gil or florida cur dog know shawn but I'd like to hear some stories.  The only story I've heard so far is tazd's and that one seemed a little odd. 

Buy the book, hog hunting with dogs: the hogdoggers bible, call him and hunt with him or try one of his dogs and then state your opinion and not someone elses opinion.


----------



## koyote76

oh i never said i didnt read the book.
 fellar i hunted with stashed that book in his friends dog box as a joke, was gonna toss it in the fire but i decided to see what the big deal was.....didnt care for it and its def not a bible for hog dogging. it ended up in the fire as planned
and i dont buy dogs from people i dont know or from ppl who get accused alot of being a dog peddler. 

much less i dont think his dogs would fit my needs. not saying they are bad, just dont think they would suit me.

if your wanting a good book i suggest you read a A walk with wick. if you can get your hands on a copy. nothing to do about hog doggin but in the general aspect of raising and training, and hunting dogs....its a more of a book than seans anyday.

but instead of reading i think hunting with and talking to ppl that are seasoned hunters and breeders gets you alot farther along in the game than one mans perspective of hog dogging condensed in a book thats purpose is to make money and self proclaim the individaul as the know all beats all of hog doggin, 

i dont know it all, i dont have the best dogs and im not the best hunter,trainer or breeder, i have relied on many people to help me out in this game and alot of what i kno is through learning by failure.

i will end this with a quote from the movie hoosiers in regards to what i think,

Sun don't shine on the same dog's A55 everyday, but, mister you ain't seen a ray of light since you got here


thats my opinion. not anyone of my buddies forced  that opinion on me.


----------



## koyote76

alpha1 once more, i think you just completely ignored the whole jist of my post to you,

i dont think anyones bent out of shape about you promoting sean. i dont care about sean and if he is being a good advocate to our sport, than good.

but, reason everyone is eating thier popcorn, is becasue you just threw your dogs name out on line putting it against anyones here.....and you have been made an offer to hunt with someone in your area on thier land or yours.

and you ignored me about my post asking where in augusta ga do you hunt seeing i hunt around that area.


not picking on you, or being mean, im just being truthful.
i wish you the best success in your hog dogging in the future.


----------



## tompkinsgil

just what ive herd and seen on every forum not to many people think to highly of him hes been run off or bad mouthed everywhere that is not a good sign and ive seen the prices of his dogs on bay dog he buys dogs for a couple hundred bucks and sells them for $1500 ive got alot of spots to hunt and i cant put out that many finished dogs maby he is a good guy but not what i gather from what i read


----------



## WolfPack

Just a bunch of ego and pride being tossed around on here.  Let me settle this once and for all.   Sir...the Bocat is the best breed there is!  There...it is settled!  

Now if you'll excuse me...I have to....


----------



## koyote76

WolfPack said:


> Just a bunch of ego and pride being tossed around on here.  Let me settle this once and for all.   Sir...the Bocat is the best breed there is!  There...it is settled!
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me...I have to....




great now were gonna have 20 post about bocats,


----------



## Jester896

koyote76 said:


> oh i never said i didnt read the book.
> fellar i hunted with stashed that book in his friends dog box as a joke, was gonna toss it in the fire but i decided to see what the big deal was.....didnt care for it and its def not a bible for hog dogging. it ended up in the fire as planned
> and i dont buy dogs from people i dont know or from ppl who get accused alot of being a dog peddler.
> 
> much less i dont think his dogs would fit my needs. not saying they are bad, just dont think they would suit me.
> 
> if your wanting a good book i suggest you read a A walk with wick. if you can get your hands on a copy. nothing to do about hog doggin but in the general aspect of raising and training, and hunting dogs....its a more of a book than seans anyday.
> 
> but instead of reading i think hunting with and talking to ppl that are seasoned hunters and breeders gets you alot farther along in the game than one mans perspective of hog dogging condensed in a book thats purpose is to make money and self proclaim the individaul as the know all beats all of hog doggin,
> 
> i dont know it all, i dont have the best dogs and im not the best hunter,trainer or breeder, i have relied on many people to help me out in this game and alot of what i kno is through learning by failure.
> 
> i will end this with a quote from the movie hoosiers in regards to what i think,
> 
> Sun don't shine on the same dog's A55 everyday, but, mister you ain't seen a ray of light since you got here
> 
> 
> thats my opinion. not anyone of my buddies forced  that opinion on me.




That was very diplomatic there yote76...well spoken ...no feather rufflin...none of that junk...I haven't read the book but for some reason the title is now forever etched in my mind for some reason...don't need it to learn how to brand a dog...maybe I'll get it for the bible part


----------



## koyote76

Jester896 said:


> That was very diplomatic there yote76...well spoken ...no feather rufflin...none of that junk...I haven't read the book but for some reason the title is now forever etched in my mind for some reason...don't need it to learn how to brand a dog...maybe I'll get it for the bible part



yeah i think if he would of titled it hog doggin for dummies i honestly think more ppl would be inclined to give postive feedback. but when you make a comparison to the bible you better be sure to have a book that covers all aspects of hog doggin. and you cant do that with 80 something pages.

theres just to much vairety of training and tactics involved in hog dogging to condense it in one book and expect to please everyone. 


alpha1 no hard feelings towards you and i hope you dont have any towards me, i dont know you just like i dont know sean. like i said eariler i wish the best for you in your hog doggin future.


----------



## hoghunter102

gin house said:


> if you like rough dogs with a weaker nose than target bred dogs then then the above dogs are what youre looking for, i prefer dogs with noses and baydogs, they are good at that,   hoghunter102,  dont know where you came up with that?   before you go any farther remember that out KEMMERS are our strike dogs and bay dogs, remember that.



hey i was raised with these dogs and thats the only way i'll go. Seen all kinds of hog dogs and kemmer dogs but 
yellow jack, bj buck. I lived in the mountains of the volunteer state and you can ask any of the carolina boys how hard it is for the dogs to find a hog in that type of condition. Oh yeah i herd you say something about robert beeing interview. Well i was right there beside him when they did and they interviewed me and roger burgess on a squirrle hunt. I can garuntee you if you call robert up right now and ask him whats the best big game breed kemmer he'll tell you either yellow jack or blonde beauty or he might say call jason bickford but you can look on 
espn outdoors and there is pictures of me and the mtns on it if you type in rober kemmer. If you want another lession pm me any time. lol jk


----------



## hoghunter102

alpha1 said:


> Don't blow this out of proportion.  All I said was I like the book and the dog that I got from him.  How many of you have ever hunted with shawn, seen his dogs hunt, or bought a dog from him?  I know taz d's story which seemed a little bit queer to me but what about florida cur dog, gil, the rest of the pack  Lets hear it.   shawn must have really screwed yall over to be saying what your saying



I have hunted with him hes like a brother two me he helps me out alot and i'd say 99.9 % of the rest of the gon members never hunted with him.


----------



## koyote76

hoghunter102 said:


> i have hunted with him hes like a brother tow me he helps me out alot and i'd say 99.9 % of the rest of the gon members never hunted with him.



thats good 102, im glad hes helping out the future of our sport


----------



## gin house

hoghunter102 said:


> hey i was raised with these dogs and thats the only way i'll go. Seen all kinds of hog dogs and kemmer dogs but
> yellow jack, bj buck. I lived in the mountains of the volunteer state and you can ask any of the carolina boys how hard it is for the dogs to find a hog in that type of condition. Oh yeah i herd you say something about robert beeing interview. Well i was right there beside him when they did and they interviewed me and roger burgess on a squirrle hunt. I can garuntee you if you call robert up right now and ask him whats the best big game breed kemmer he'll tell you either yellow jack or blonde beauty or he might say call jason bickford but you can look on
> espn outdoors and there is pictures of me and the mtns on it if you type in rober kemmer. If you want another lession pm me any time. lol jk



my dogs came out of roberts back yard, no, yellow jack blood is not for me , it doesnt produce any dogs with noses and hunt,  what jason likes is for jason and i guess for his shadow but i dont like yellow jack blood.  doesnt jason breed and hunt plotts?  we dont hunt anything but kemmers, the target and nugget bloodline gives enough nose, dont need no hound.  i know what i know and like what i like,  i dont need a lession,  but if you'll pay attention id tutor you in spelling, its like im drunk trying to unravel the jiberish you throw out. lol lol.


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> my dogs came out of roberts back yard, no, yellow jack blood is not for me , it doesnt produce any dogs with noses and hunt,  what jason likes is for jason and i guess for his shadow but i dont like yellow jack blood.  doesnt jason breed and hunt plotts?  we dont hunt anything but kemmers, the target and nugget bloodline gives enough nose, dont need no hound.  i know what i know and like what i like,  i dont need a lession,  but if you'll pay attention id tutor you in spelling, its like im drunk trying to unravel the jiberish you throw out. lol lol.



ease off um just a bit before you try to start to read one and it will make it easier


----------



## hoghunter102

yeah he does breed plotts but last time i checked that isn't a rule in the kemmer book. Yeah if you breed yellow jack to a bj buck dog you have the right mix they have medieum nose and anoph gritt to keep a hog at bay. just thought i'd give the feller a little advise. All kemmers came from robert no big deal different lines were bred for different  reasons.


----------



## hoghunter102

didn't mean to afend you by the teaching a lession thing just being sarkastic, and i cant help the spelling my bad.


----------



## gigem

yall got to be kidding


----------



## alpha1

*shawn kelly*

Thats all I wanted to know.  It doesn't sound like he's screwed cajun over to be hunting with him, gil doesn't know him at all except what somebodys told him, koyote76 doesn't know him at all, its about the way I figured,  what about florida cur dog, I'm sure he must have been screwed over to be bad mouthin shawn the way he's been, lets hear the story.


----------



## Jester896

cajunl said:


> As far as the book....In my opinion it is for newbies. So be it.



well i see i shouldn't get it now


----------



## gin house

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah he does breed plotts but last time i checked that isn't a rule in the kemmer book. Yeah if you breed yellow jack to a bj buck dog you have the right mix they have medieum nose and anoph gritt to keep a hog at bay. just thought i'd give the feller a little advise. All kemmers came from robert no big deal different lines were bred for different  reasons.



  what im saying is dont knock the target bred dogs that can do it all by themselves and are not that gritty.  when you uphold and stated that anything other than yellow jack and bj buck line are junk you dont know what youre talkin about,  i know theres some good kemmers out there and a lot of people that hunt kemmers have a hound or two to start it up, i know this to be fact theres a few of them, well know for their dogs,  strangely the ones that have this type(tellow jack) bred dogs because of the lack of nose, we dont have a hound, we depend on out kemmers to find the hog and are rarely disappointed.  i wouldnt say a word as to who they are, its not a secret but its true, i wouldnt say who for respect for them and not to cause ill feelings, what im saying is when you say something like that, know what youre talking about.  just messin with ya on the spelling but its funny sometimes.  oh,  l-e-s-s-o-n  not lessions.lol   you killin me on that one.


----------



## luludavis

This is funny crap dont get these sorry breeds lol *WEATHERFORD BEN  BLACK MOUTH CURS *all the way DID I Spell It RIGHT THIS TIME GIN HOUSE


----------



## Jester896

that was me ms lulu...and yep got it this time...if you need some more of them pm hogrunner he has a good one...he throwin some good hunters


----------



## gin house

luludavis said:


> This is funny crap dont get these sorry breeds lol *WEATHERFORD BEN  BLACK MOUTH CURS *all the way DID I Spell It RIGHT THIS TIME GIN HOUSE



 you got it right this time, whoever told you how to spell it you may want to ask them to give you the correct count on how many hogs yall have caught this year, i think you added and extra 6 to it.


----------



## hoghunter102

gin house said:


> what im saying is dont knock the target bred dogs that can do it all by themselves and are not that gritty.  When you uphold and stated that anything other than yellow jack and bj buck line are junk you dont know what youre talkin about,  i know theres some good kemmers out there and a lot of people that hunt kemmers have a hound or two to start it up, i know this to be fact theres a few of them, well know for their dogs,  strangely the ones that have this type(tellow jack) bred dogs because of the lack of nose, we dont have a hound, we depend on out kemmers to find the hog and are rarely disappointed.  I wouldnt say a word as to who they are, its not a secret but its true, i wouldnt say who for respect for them and not to cause ill feelings, what im saying is when you say something like that, know what youre talking about.  Just messin with ya on the spelling but its funny sometimes.  Oh,  l-e-s-s-o-n  not lessions.lol   you killin me on that one.



yeah woldn't trying to stir the pot just nameing off the gritty kemmers i used the target and sport bred dogs for coon and squirle but never did get one that wanted to bay i love useing dogs to hunt i use to dog hunt every thing . Lol


----------



## sghoghunter

How old are you 102?


----------



## bertdawg

hoghunter102 said:


> didn't mean to afend you by the teaching a lession thing just being sarkastic, and i cant help the spelling my bad.



Your doing alot better than when you first joined the forum, keep up the good work


----------



## REDMOND1858

bertdawg said:


> Your doing alot better than when you first joined the forum, keep up the good work



Yes i would have to agree, your grammer has imporved 100%. lol.


----------



## gin house

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah woldn't trying to stir the pot just nameing off the gritty kemmers i used the target and sport bred dogs for coon and squirle but never did get one that wanted to bay i love useing dogs to hunt i use to dog hunt every thing . Lol



you say you couldnt get target bred dogs to bay?  yellow jack dogs dont hardly bay, wouldnt that be a conflict of intrest?  if im not mistaken you cant be more than 14 or 15, how did you used to hunt dogs on this and that? ive got dogs almost as old as you. like i said, we dont depend on hounds to find hogs, we only need our kemmers,  so what line is really junk?????   mine were baying when they were no bigger than a shoebox on small pigs and still lovem,  you didnt get good target bred dogs to try, i havent seen anybody that put em on hogs have a problem, i have seen people putem on squirells and they quit on the squirrell and bay a hog.  im gonna let this one roll.


----------



## REDMOND1858

ALPHA1:  You said you have a dog you will put up against anyones   Hoghunter81 has raised you, Do You call or are you going to fold????? You sure can talk the talk, but are you gone walk the walk??? Or are you scared your precious pooch might get shown up? Or do you just not want to reveal your identity, Shawn Kelley


----------



## sghoghunter

gin house said:


> you say you couldnt get target bred dogs to bay?  yellow jack dogs dont hardly bay, wouldnt that be a conflict of intrest?  if im not mistaken you cant be more than 14 or 15, how did you used to hunt dogs on this and that? ive got dogs almost as old as you. like i said, we dont depend on hounds to find hogs, we only need our kemmers,  so what line is really junk?????   mine were baying when they were no bigger than a shoebox on small pigs and still lovem,  you didnt get good target bred dogs to try, i havent seen anybody that put em on hogs have a problem, i have seen people putem on squirells and they quit on the squirrell and bay a hog.  im gonna let this one roll.


Gin I think the only way to solve this is send me one of them squirell dogs down south and lets see if me and hd can put them on a hog


----------



## hoghunter102

I'am 16 and yellow jack bays just as  good as any other kemmer cur chop mouth. Yeah i'll admit that they like soking there teeth in the ole behind ever once in a while but thats what some one should want, and like i said before our dogs aren't pure yellow jack. They have bj buck and acouple are bj buck / frosty, and some are yellow jack frosty, but yeah we have two pure breed yellow jack we have a female out of yellow jack 3 and we still have some of yellow jack 3's semen.


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> gin i think the only way to solve this is send me one of them squirell dogs down south and lets see if me and hd can put them on a hog


dont you dare get another one of them kemmers egg suckers! The only thing that last one was good for was finding the truck and if we need that well go get blakes kemmer for that. I really think them things are having a contest when they bay to see who can bay the farthest from the hog or go the longest without touching one. On a positive note they are pretty and joy is a very sweet dog:d


----------



## hoghunter102

"how did you used to hunt dogs on this and that" Well i hunted bear, coon, squirrle and hogs with only about 5 dogs i had one squirrle dog and 1 coon dog and the rest were hog/bear dogs gota love this breed for there varity of game. And me and jason dont really hunt hounds with our curs.


----------



## hoghunter81

REDMOND1858 said:


> ALPHA1:  You said you have a dog you will put up against anyones   Hoghunter81 has raised you, Do You call or are you going to fold????? You sure can talk the talk, but are you gone walk the walk??? Or are you scared your precious pooch might get shown up? Or do you just not want to reveal your identity, Shawn Kelley



Yes! I am still waiting on the phone call me and old jim are ready pretty much anytime.


----------



## koyote76

hoghunter81 said:


> Yes! I am still waiting on the phone call me and old jim are ready pretty much anytime.



i can come and be the neutral judge


----------



## Jester896

HOGDOG76 said:


> dont you dare get another one of them kemmers egg suckers! The only thing that last one was good for was finding the truck and if we need that well go get blakes kemmer for that. I really think them things are having a contest when they bay to see who can bay the farthest from the hog or go the longest without touching one. On a positive note they are pretty and joy is a very sweet dog:d



hmmm...somebody brought one of um with us once if i remember and it brought it's own gps...marked the truck waypoint too...interesting


----------



## alpha1

*shawn kelly*

What I meant by I'll put this male cur dog against anybodys dog is that the dog is good, I grew up a long time ago, no ego to satisfy.

Well lets see, hoghunter102 says shawn is like a brother to him, cajunl has been hunting with him for about 10 years, gil doesn't know him, coyote76 doesn't know him at all, we haven't heard florida cur dogs story yet, as far as I can tell the only person who had dealings on here with shawn is tazd and we all know how odd that deal was which got shawn banned from the site.  Now whats really strange is that he's suppose to be a dog peddlar, but nobody I know besides myself and tazd have gotten a dog from him.  I love mine and tazd turned around and sold the one he got. As far as I can tell nobodys even read the book but at least everyone can now say they have their opinion.


----------



## JohnE

Ive read the book. Out of the 80 pages of the book, maybe five pages are actually his writing. Most of them are threads off of forums and other writeups off of hog hunting websites. Pictures that he took off of the internet without peoples knowledge (yes, i have talked to people who said they do not know him and never gave him permission to use their photos).
I do not know him, he might be an alright guy. Nothing personal with him, I would just never do business with someone that sells the amount of dogs that I see he has posted on baydog.


And Alpha, you backing down now? Whats up with that?


----------



## Fifty

I guess his dog wasnt really all that great.  And once again we still havent seen these 400 lb hogs he catches all the time.


----------



## luludavis

TELLIN THE TRUTH Gin house belive or not IM not making it up its the truth caught 66 in that season  A REAL HOG HUNTER DONT LIE


----------



## JohnE

luludavis said:


> TELLIN THE TRUTH Gin house belive or not IM not making it up its the truth caught 66 in that season  A REAL HOG HUNTER DONT LIE



A real hog hunter don't lie, might just stretch the truth a little though haha


----------



## Jester896

luludavis said:


> TELLIN THE TRUTH Gin house belive or not IM not making it up its the truth caught 66 in that season  A REAL HOG HUNTER DONT LIE







JohnE said:


> A real hog hunter don't lie, might just stretch the truth a little though haha



oh..you mean like gin said...she got 6 and said 66


----------



## luludavis

oh yea im a boy hog huntin buddy gave me the nick name stuck with me so dont make fun of it and yall just cant belive me on 66 hogs


----------



## JohnE

oh..you mean like gin said...she got 6 and said 66

EXACTLY


----------



## gin house

luludavis said:


> TELLIN THE TRUTH Gin house belive or not IM not making it up its the truth caught 66 in that season  A REAL HOG HUNTER DONT LIE



whatever you say. im not drinkin the coolaid.  some of these guys from south georgia and florida havent put up those numbers yet this year,  i know theres not many hogs around north georgia,  the best up here hasnt put up those kinds of numbers,  im gonna act like i didnt read any of what you posted and lets start over, hello, im gin house, how many hogs have you caught this year?


----------



## gin house

sghoghunter said:


> Gin I think the only way to solve this is send me one of them squirell dogs down south and lets see if me and hd can put them on a hog



sg, i'll send em to you as long as you'll let the hillbilly with them hunt too, theyll have to leave when i do.  i dont pay hd76 no attention, ive figured him out,  does he wear pink when yall hunt????


----------



## gin house

JohnE said:


> oh..you mean like gin said...she got 6 and said 66
> 
> EXACTLY



john, our schools up here arent that great, see how theyve failed to teach students to count properly.


----------



## sghoghunter

I'll let  you know tomorrow evening cause we plan on huntn in the morn.


----------



## Florida Curdog

alpha1 said:


> Thats all I wanted to know.  It doesn't sound like he's screwed cajun over to be hunting with him, gil doesn't know him at all except what somebodys told him, koyote76 doesn't know him at all, its about the way I figured,  what about florida cur dog, I'm sure he must have been screwed over to be bad mouthin shawn the way he's been, lets hear the story.


I'll spell this out for you one more time like I did in the ( cross breed thread ) The way you talk about him he's the greatest thing since tracking systems  I never hunted with him and don't want to, I wouldn't waste my money or time on a book with that title, I never tried any of his dogs I use my own and some I get from my buds  Nobody tells me what to say. I call it like I see it and I'm not afraid to speak my mind. He may be a good guy I don't know and really don't care


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> some of these guys from south georgia and florida havent put up those numbers yet this year,



must have something in your Kool-Aide ..you must not remember our #s ..40+ in two months...and that is just dogging...not the darkside trips


----------



## luludavis

we killed 33 and every body out there go ahead and call me stupid or a lier im not bull crap this and the 66 and gin we need to go hunting lol and there plenty of hogs in N GA i know were  and all of yall thanks for callin me a liar lol Fun Had commentin on this


----------



## Jester896

rut row...that slipped by ...maybe cause it only had one t...


----------



## Jester896

oh yea gin...remember the guys that got 33 in one day...in the printed GON...they in south GA


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> must have something in your Kool-Aide ..you must not remember our #s ..40+ in two months...and that is just dogging...not the darkside trips



jester, im not the only one with somethin in my coolaid,  key word in what i said is SOME.  look at it closely and a light will come on.  where did i specify any one group? come on now


----------



## alpha1

*hog dogs*

Ok, so lets go over this again, cajunl has hunted with shawn for 10 yrs, hog hunter 102 says he's like a brother to him, I've got a great dog from him and two pups, some like the book and some don't, most haven't read it, gil doesn't know him, florida cur dog just wants to be mad at somebody and no one else on here seems to know him or hunt with him and nobodys got dogs from him except tazd who we all agree is a little odd.  If he's really selling that many dogs on baydog where are all these dogs they must be good because besides tazd I haven't seen where anybodys griping.  Every time I talk to him he doesn't have anything for sale much less a puppy farm.  Lets get the facts straight.  Like florida cur dog said,   I don't know him, don't hunt with him, don't want any of his dogs, I just want somebody to be mad at.


----------



## gin house

luludavis said:


> we killed 33 and every body out there go ahead and call me stupid or a lier im not bull crap this and the 66 and gin we need to go hunting lol and there plenty of hogs in N GA i know were  and all of yall thanks for callin me a liar lol Fun Had commentin on this



 if you did thats great, dont ask me if i believe you but i would love to go hunting with you, show me where they are and lets go. i didnt call you a liar, but lets let that go, were goin nowhere with it.  when you want to go?


----------



## gin house

alpha1 said:


> Ok, so lets go over this again, cajunl has hunted with shawn for 10 yrs, hog hunter 102 says he's like a brother to him, I've got a great dog from him and two pups, some like the book and some don't, most haven't read it, gil doesn't know him, florida cur dog just wants to be mad at somebody and no one else on here seems to know him or hunt with him and nobodys got dogs from him except tazd who we all agree is a little odd.  If he's really selling that many dogs on baydog where are all these dogs they must be good because besides tazd I haven't seen where anybodys griping.  Every time I talk to him he doesn't have anything for sale much less a puppy farm.  Lets get the facts straight.  Like florida cur dog said,   I don't know him, don't hunt with him, don't want any of his dogs, I just want somebody to be mad at.



  youre kickin a dead horse... these guys dont care to hear of him or the book.  i personally dont know him but have seen more adds from him selling dogs than viagra advertisements, i dont really think he could have the time to hunt all the dogs he trying to sell.   i dont know him and wish him the best but you never get a second chance to make a first impression, he didnt make a good one with the guys you named above.  hes nobodys hero here.  i wish him well, you may want to pick another subject to talk about, this one is worn in the ground.


----------



## luludavis

if u got a face book look me up as luke davis mineral bluff ga add me as a friend go from there or something i know how to use it better lol


----------



## bfriendly

Are guys still talking about this?

I have only read the OP on this, but I gotta say, it is amazing how long it has been going on........I know this is a favorite topic amongst you seasoned vets of Hog Doggin.......Sincerely-I have much respect and a little bit of Envy.........well, maybe Envy is not the best word......I would love to stick a pig that is For Sure!

But everyone knows, if you are only gonna have 1 dog AND Hunt Pigs with Him or Her, you need a Cur/Pit Mix.
Nose, Jaws, Guts and determination!  If you are gonna have more than  Dog, you need TWO, Cur/Pit Mix Dogs

It would be cool I guess to have Bay, then Catch Dogs. But to each his own.........I say Get a Cur/Pit Mix if you are only getting a Pup.


----------



## Jester896

luludavis said:


> if u got a face book look me up as luke davis mineral bluff ga add me as a friend go from there or something i know how to use it better lol



good lookin dog lululuke i will keep pokin ya with this stick til ya tuffin up...lots of barkin goes on in here...unless you been bit let it go...just noise


----------



## Jester896

bfriendly said:


> Are guys still talking about this?
> 
> I have only read the OP on this, but I gotta say, it is amazing how long it has been going on........I know this is a favorite topic amongst you seasoned vets of Hog Doggin.......Sincerely-I have much respect and a little bit of Envy.........well, maybe Envy is not the best word......I would love to stick a pig that is For Sure!
> 
> But everyone knows, if you are only gonna have 1 dog AND Hunt Pigs with Him or Her, you need a Cur/Pit Mix.
> Nose, Jaws, Guts and determination!  If you are gonna have more than  Dog, you need TWO, Cur/Pit Mix Dogs
> 
> It would be cool I guess to have Bay, then Catch Dogs. But to each his own.........I say Get a Cur/Pit Mix if you are only getting a Pup.



bring ur cur/pit mix n come on...i'll hold it while you stick it


----------



## bfriendly

> bring ur cur/pit mix n come on...i'll hold it while you stick it



Jester, You know I got no dog..........but I would sure love to take you up on the offer one day, THANKS Bud I appreciate it!  Who knows, maybe one day my dream of this hunt will come true!


----------



## alpha1

Dont ask dont tell


----------



## WolfPack

This is a real simple fix, no one needs to add or say anything else on here.  Just keep the mouth shut and wait for this "showdown" that should happen......which by the way alpha, will help your credibilty a little bit.


----------



## HOGDOG76

gin house said:


> sg, i'll send em to you as long as you'll let the hillbilly with them hunt too, theyll have to leave when i do.  i dont pay hd76 no attention, ive figured him out,  does he wear pink when yall hunt????



NO I FORGOT MY LUCKY PINK  BIBS AND ONLY CAUGHT THREE TODAY COULD HAVE USED MY PINK FLOAT TODAY SWIMMING KINCHAFOONEE BACKWATERS THOUGH SOME BOYS BROUGHT SOME OF THEM MOUNTAIN DOGS DOWN AND HUNTED WITH SOME OF MY FRIENDS. HEARD THE DOGS WERE AWESOME UNTIL THEY HAVE TO SWIM A FLOOD SWAMP OR CATCH IN WATER WHEN YOU COME DOWN GIN IVE GOT JUST THE PLACE IN MIND YOU GOOD WITH GATORS RIGHT?


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> I'll let  you know tomorrow evening cause we plan on huntn in the morn.



NOW ABOUT THIS "WE" THING


----------



## Jester896

bfriendly said:


> Jester, You know I got no dog..........but I would sure love to take you up on the offer one day, THANKS Bud I appreciate it!  Who knows, maybe one day my dream of this hunt will come true!



We have a few left...no problem



WolfPack said:


> This is a real simple fix, no one needs to add or say anything else on here.  Just keep the mouth shut and wait for this "showdown" that should happen......which by the way alpha, will help your credibilty a little bit.







HOGDOG76 said:


> NO I FORGOT MY LUCKY PINK  BIBS AND ONLY CAUGHT THREE TODAY COULD HAVE USED MY PINK FLOAT TODAY SWIMMING KINCHAFOONEE BACKWATERS THOUGH SOME BOYS BROUGHT SOME OF THEM MOUNTAIN DOGS DOWN AND HUNTED WITH SOME OF MY FRIENDS. HEARD THE DOGS WERE AWESOME UNTIL THEY HAVE TO SWIM A FLOOD SWAMP OR CATCH IN WATER WHEN YOU COME DOWN GIN IVE GOT JUST THE PLACE IN MIND YOU GOOD WITH GATORS RIGHT?



Make sure you and "we" show him how to do that skiing trick when you hold um by the tail


----------



## gin house

HOGDOG76 said:


> NO I FORGOT MY LUCKY PINK  BIBS AND ONLY CAUGHT THREE TODAY COULD HAVE USED MY PINK FLOAT TODAY SWIMMING KINCHAFOONEE BACKWATERS THOUGH SOME BOYS BROUGHT SOME OF THEM MOUNTAIN DOGS DOWN AND HUNTED WITH SOME OF MY FRIENDS. HEARD THE DOGS WERE AWESOME UNTIL THEY HAVE TO SWIM A FLOOD SWAMP OR CATCH IN WATER WHEN YOU COME DOWN GIN IVE GOT JUST THE PLACE IN MIND YOU GOOD WITH GATORS RIGHT?



hd76, three is all?  these boys up here call it a vacation to go to south georgia to get 10-20 a day.  youd better start thinkin about a different place for me, i cant hack them gators and all, i'll snatch my gatorbaits up and putem back in the box, them big lizards scare me.  think creeks, not rivers, pond, gators and all that.   come on now.


----------



## gin house

HOGDOG76 said:


> NOW ABOUT THIS "WE" THING



 yeah, what about the we thing hd?  theres a lot of this we and our going on around here.............its done come back on you


----------



## gigem

narleyone is at 67. we are at 61 for the year .


----------



## sghoghunter

gin house said:


> yeah, what about the we thing hd?  theres a lot of this we and our going on around here.............its done come back on you


Was goin gin but weather man said rain all day so I stayed home only to find out that it only rained a few mins.They got three on a place that is ran by hounds all the time thats good but next time we gonna get 10


----------



## sghoghunter

gin house said:


> hd76, three is all?  these boys up here call it a vacation to go to south georgia to get 10-20 a day.  youd better start thinkin about a different place for me, i cant hack them gators and all, i'll snatch my gatorbaits up and putem back in the box, them big lizards scare me.  think creeks, not rivers, pond, gators and all that.   come on now.



Come on gin we got a few good places for you down here that aint got them lizards and a few places that are easy to hunt and get around.Well maybe not real easy or to hunter friendly but we do got some fair places


----------



## sghoghunter

gigem said:


> narleyone is at 67. we are at 61 for the year .



You and bduck dont forget my number when planting season comes


----------



## Jester896

gigem said:


> narleyone is at 67. we are at 61 for the year .



good job...i can see now that i am going to have to quit my job to keep up with most of you...only goin on weekends it will be tuff


----------



## Jester896

sghoghunter said:


> You and bduck dont forget my number when planting season comes



planting season has started...sweet going in now...they will call you this weekend


----------



## HOGDOG76

gin house said:


> yeah, what about the we thing hd?  theres a lot of this we and our going on around here.............its done come back on you


HOW HAS IT COME BACK ON ME?   MY DOGS STRUCK AND CAUGHT THE HOGS YESTERDAY, I SWAM THE CREEK AND GOT THE HOGS BUT THERE WAS SOME WE IN THE DRAGGING


----------



## HOGDOG76

gin house said:


> hd76, three is all?  these boys up here call it a vacation to go to south georgia to get 10-20 a day.  youd better start thinkin about a different place for me, i cant hack them gators and all, i'll snatch my gatorbaits up and putem back in the box, them big lizards scare me.  think creeks, not rivers, pond, gators and all that.   come on now.



I MUST BE SEEING ALL THE WRONG FOLKS COME DOWN BC THEY GO BACK NORTH WITH THEIR DOGS IN PIECES AND CRYING ABOUT SOME SNAKE OR GATOR THAT ALMOST GOT THEM. IM WITH YOU, THE GATORS SUCK BUT WE DONT CATCH MANY HOGS DOWN HERE WITHOUT CROSSING WATER AT SOME POINT AND OFTEN YOUR SWIMMING  YOU GUYS GET TO CLIMB AND WE GET TO SWIM I GUESS


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> Was goin gin but weather man said rain all day so I stayed home only to find out that it only rained a few mins.They got three on a place that is ran by hounds all the time thats good but next time we gonna get 10


THEY WERE RUNNING THEM THAT DAY BUT DIDNT CATCH ANY ALTHOUGH THEY DID SOUND NICE MIGHT AS WELL HAVE USED KEMMERS


----------



## Jester896

HOGDOG76 said:


> I MUST BE SEEING ALL THE WRONG FOLKS COME DOWN BC THEY GO BACK NORTH WITH THEIR DOGS IN PIECES AND CRYING ABOUT SOME SNAKE OR GATOR THAT ALMOST GOT THEM. IM WITH YOU, THE GATORS SUCK BUT WE DONT CATCH MANY HOGS DOWN HERE WITHOUT CROSSING WATER AT SOME POINT AND OFTEN YOUR SWIMMING  YOU GUYS GET TO CLIMB AND WE GET TO SWIM I GUESS



i bet it is easy to carry a tracker up and down mts...try keeping one dry when you can't reach the bottom


----------



## HOGDOG76

Jester896 said:


> i bet it is easy to carry a tracker up and down mts...try keeping one dry when you can't reach the bottom


ONLY CARRY THE GARMIN NOW BUDDY AND ITS WATERPROOF JUST LIKE MY CELL AND VHF HANDHELD...BELIEVE ME I KNOW


----------



## Jester896

HOGDOG76 said:


> ONLY CARRY THE GARMIN NOW BUDDY AND ITS WATERPROOF JUST LIKE MY CELL AND VHF HANDHELD...BELIEVE ME I KNOW



it's only there for backup...make sure that clip post is screwed on both or it will let in some water...still haven't found my rifle


----------



## HOGDOG76

jester896 said:


> it's only there for backup...make sure that clip post is screwed on both or it will let in some water...still haven't found my rifle


thanx for the tip and sorry about the rifle. Im sure you already tried one of the large retreival magnets but i got some fins and a mask if you want to borrow them


----------



## sghoghunter

HOGDOG76 said:


> THEY WERE RUNNING THEM THAT DAY BUT DIDNT CATCH ANY ALTHOUGH THEY DID SOUND NICE MIGHT AS WELL HAVE USED KEMMERS


Guess I should of went cause gator and copper sounds mighty good to plus we know we can catch the hogs they trash on.


----------



## HOGDOG76

sghoghunter said:


> Guess I should of went cause gator and copper sounds mighty good to plus we know we can catch the hogs they trash on.



I HAD TO KEEP TELLING BART NOT TO CALL HIM THAT DIRTY H@#$% WORD GATOR WOULD HAVE LOVED IT BC BARTS DOGS COVERED SOME GROUND AND NEVER GOT CLOSE TO A PROPERTY LINE


----------



## sghoghunter

Lets go back saturday I promise ill go then


----------



## gin house

HOGDOG76 said:


> THEY WERE RUNNING THEM THAT DAY BUT DIDNT CATCH ANY ALTHOUGH THEY DID SOUND NICE MIGHT AS WELL HAVE USED KEMMERS



  keep runnin that mouth pink float   i hope your dogs are half as fast and good as your mouth, i doubtl it.


----------



## HOGDOG76

gin house said:


> keep runnin that mouth pink float   i hope your dogs are half as fast and good as your mouth, i doubtl it.


FASHIONABLY LATE?


----------



## hunter777

We had a great trip. only killed 3 but if we could have used shotguns would have done much better. i was real happy with my young dogs and my pup turned a corner on this trip. he and my plott/mt.cur cross dog had a real big boar caught for about an hour before we could get to them (i couldn't get my buddys pit bull to come out of the bedding cover we jumped the hog in....she was stuck in there for about 20 minutes, my buddy was posted up on the dyke and was not with me) when we did get in on the hog the bull dog didn't see the fight and I made too much noise for her to hear it. I got into about 10 feet from the caught hog but couldn't take a shot. the dogs had it caught one on the ear and the cur on the butt. My plott  gyp was bawling in its face, she was the only dog we could hear most of the race. My friend who was with me at this point yelled for his bull dog and the hog turned and saw them....shook the dogs off, ran and didn't stop again. i killed a different one off the female when she broke off and ran another hog. We never did catch up to the two male dogs that stayed with the hog and they came back from about a mile out after another hour or two. it was getting very hot at that point. the first day we caught about an 80 pound hog and shot a 40 pound hog that was with it. the other hog that was with the two we got was wounded and got away.


----------



## JohnE

HOGDOG76 said:


> I MUST BE SEEING ALL THE WRONG FOLKS COME DOWN BC THEY GO BACK NORTH WITH THEIR DOGS IN PIECES AND CRYING ABOUT SOME SNAKE OR GATOR THAT ALMOST GOT THEM. IM WITH YOU, THE GATORS SUCK BUT WE DONT CATCH MANY HOGS DOWN HERE WITHOUT CROSSING WATER AT SOME POINT AND OFTEN YOUR SWIMMING  YOU GUYS GET TO CLIMB AND WE GET TO SWIM I GUESS




You ain't got a clue about no gators. Come on down to my woods and you'll be running north just like them boys.


----------



## LanceColeman

Best hog dog is the one standin 1 foot off his nose, eyes glazed over, bayed until there's foam at the corner of his mouth giving the hog that "you break and I'll nail you" bay attitude. his breed varies.....


----------



## Jester896

hunter777 said:


> I got into about 10 feet from the caught hog but couldn't take a shot. the dogs had it caught one on the ear and the cur on the butt. My plott  gyp was bawling in its face, she was the only dog we could hear most of the race.



   I think I'm glad you didn't have Shotguns and bet some dogs are too


----------



## Jester896

gin house said:


> keep runnin that mouth pink float   i hope your dogs are half as fast and good as your mouth, i doubtl it.



I wouldn't


----------



## crackercurr21

talk about them gators huh come do a glades hunt with me and you will find out about gators and gator holes


----------



## Jester896

LanceColeman said:


> Best hog dog is the one standin 1 foot off his nose, eyes glazed over, bayed until there's foam at the corner of his mouth giving the hog that "you break and I'll nail you" bay attitude. his breed varies.....


----------



## HOGDOG76

johne said:


> you ain't got a clue about no gators. Come on down to my woods and you'll be running north just like them boys.


born and raised in florida,still hunt gators there(took 3 on permits last year) and no they got more big gators here and in alot smaller bodies of water.


----------



## HOGDOG76

crackercurr21 said:


> talk about them gators huh come do a glades hunt with me and you will find out about gators and gator holes



NEVER SEEN A BIG GATOR DOWN THERE TO SCARE ME BUT THE COUPLE CROCS I HAVE SEEN NORTH OF THERE GIVE ME THE WILLIES


----------



## gin house

Jester896 said:


> I wouldn't



  thats you


----------



## Melvin4730

Kemmer


----------

